
The origins of a 7000 year old fairy tale - rsj_hn
https://www.discovermagazine.com/planet-earth/the-origins-of-an-ancient-fairy-tale
======
schoen
(2017); the original research is
[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4736946/](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4736946/)
(2016).

